

Does Python need something like Java's WAR files, to ease deployments? - KenCochrane
http://kencochrane.net/blog/2011/12/standardizing-python-wsgi-deployment/

======
xxqs
I use the classical autoconf/automake tools for my Perl standalone
applications, and they work as an universal installer on virtually any
platform. I believe a similar approach would work with python too.

Details are here: [http://txlab.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/autoconfautomake-
insta...](http://txlab.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/autoconfautomake-installer-
for-a-perl-program/)

------
joshu
App engine lets you have zipped packages, no?

